
Ask HN: Would you use a check printing service via an API? - harryzhang
Assume these checks would be printed with all security features enabled: colored background, coin rub watermark, microprint border, thermo-chromic ink images, magnetic ink character recognition (MICR) technology, and Positive Pay protocol to combat check fraud.
======
rdegges
I'd love to use something like this. I run several API companies, all of which
have some form of affiliate program.

Would be really convenient to have a simple API to send affiliate checks every
month, instead of handling it manually.

I did a bit of research into this a while back, and there was another option
from WellsFargo (I think?), but it was really complicated and required lots of
talking with salespeople and the like :(

------
Jeremy1026
If I were paying out affiliates or similar I could see where this could be
useful. However, it'd have to be very simply and easy compared to printing a
batch of checks with quickbooks or similar.

------
orchdork10159
Here's one that's in BETA:
[https://www.lob.com/services/checks](https://www.lob.com/services/checks)

------
ronanq
Yes, I can think of a lot of uses if it was integrated with the accounting
application I work for :)

------
jannotti
Yes. We did not find a good one when we looked, so we mail a lot of checks
manually for now.

------
petervandijck
Yes absolutely. Would it mail them out too?

